# Ocr C3



## wookie (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm am looking to sell my '05 OCR C3 and don't know what to ask for it.....
105 - front and rear derailer, break levers, shifters
Upgraded tires and saddle to Bontrager Race Lite
Xero XSR-3 Wheels

All with about 1000 miles, never had any problems with the bike, but it does have a few scratches. Paid $1,499 for it.

Can anyone help with a fair asking price?


----------

